# Pics of Little Foot, my baby RF



## mel262011 (Sep 19, 2011)

I took some pics today. Enjoy!

First 2 photos are of the shell




This one is a pic of Little Foot yawning because I woke it up 


This one is Little Foot by the water dish


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 19, 2011)

So adorable!! I love the yawning pic, too cute


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 19, 2011)

very cute! i love the name as well :]


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks  I love the color of the shell. The legs have red on them, but the shell does not. It was exactly what I wanted  I love both of my red foots.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 19, 2011)

so on land before time little foot yawns just like the third picture!!!  how amazing!


----------



## ascott (Sep 19, 2011)

Very cute....I think he was playing snapping turtle in the third one...watch out  LOL


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 19, 2011)

Awww.. Yawning pics are my favorite


----------



## martinfre (Sep 20, 2011)

cute  i love it. and a very sweet name.. little foot. i watched the movies, when i was young


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice tortoise...


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 20, 2011)

aww i like his name-I loved spike and duckie they were my fav charachters  i was thinking spike for my little one but i didnt think anybody would make the connection to Land before time.Little Foot is just classic Land before time


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 20, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 20, 2011)

Awww, Little foot is so cute and such a perfect name. All my kid's loved Land Before Time.


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! I loved the Land Before Time movies when I was a kid.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 20, 2011)

Great pics, those are my favorite torts ever.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2011)

Very good name.


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks!


----------

